# Trunk Release and Brake light issue



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Trunk release AND lights? Time to start following the wiring. I think something got unplugged. Or, replugged the wrong way.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Definitely sounds like a wiring issue. An easy place to start checking is the fuses, but that's probably not likely since it is both the lights and the trunk switch. 

The car will set diagnostic trouble codes if the lights aren't working, but you would need a GM Tech 2 scanner to see those. I would start by checking the connectors. 

When the lights are turned on, a ground signal is sent from the light switch to the park lamp circuit in the body control module. The BCM responds by supplying voltage to the lamps. 

Pin 6 on the body control module X4 connector is the left park lamp supply voltage. 

That wire goes to pin 13 on the X900 connector, and then pin A on the left park lamp connector (the x900 connector is located on the drivers side wall of the trunk). 

I would check for continuity between all of those. If there is continuity, then you might have a BCM problem.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I dug though my manual for my '13 and can't find any connectors in common with the trunk release and the brake/tail lights. The only thing in common is the BCM. But if that was bad, it would be odd that everything going wrong is in the back of the car. 

Definitely check the fuses, but it would take more than one fuse to take out both rear brake lights.


----------



## The guy with no luck (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi did you manage to get it fix or find out what the problem was thanks


----------



## mhlongomusa (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi 
Im also having the same problem ,did you come right ?


----------



## Ghost14 (Jan 25, 2019)

Rubberbus said:


> Hello, I currently own a 2011 Chevy Cruze LS recently my trunk release stopped working the only way I can release the trunk is by going inside from the back seat and pulling the manual release now all of y tail and brake lights do not work except for the third brake light and the license plate light . the bulbs all look good and common sense tells e very rarely will four bulbs and parking light bulbs will go at once I am concerned because I do not know how much this is going to cost to fix


I have the exact same issue. Also key stuck and will not go into drive unless I press the override. How did you solve this issue? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kapo (May 3, 2021)

Ghost14 said:


> I have the exact same issue. Also key stuck and will not go into drive unless I press the override. How did you solve this issue? Thank you in advance.


Hi did you get yours fixed I currently have the exact same issue .


----------



## eharrington (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello,
I am having the same problem with my 2011 Cruze LS. The tail/brake lights stop working, the trunk will not release, the key gets stuck in the ignition and the car will not come out of park unless i use the override. All just happened at the same time. I changed the brake switch and still have the same problem.


----------



## Holtzy (Nov 29, 2021)

eharrington said:


> Hello,
> I am having the same problem with my 2011 Cruze LS. The tail/brake lights stop working, the trunk will not release, the key gets stuck in the ignition and the car will not come out of park unless i use the override. All just happened at the same time. I changed the brake switch and still have the same problem.


I have the same issue 2011 Cruze eco any way you got it fixed


----------



## Holtzy (Nov 29, 2021)

Holtzy said:


> I have the same issue 2011 Cruze eco any way you got it fixed


Had to replace my bcm for anyone who sees this thread


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Holtzy said:


> Had to replace my bcm for anyone who sees this thread


Thanks for coming back and posting that. Can you give us any details that the mechanic shared with you?


----------



## Holtzy (Nov 29, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Thanks for coming back and posting that. Can you give us any details that the mechanic shared with you?


Basically said my bcm wasn’t ending a signal to anything and had to be replaced he replaced my bcm and reprogrammed all my computers was a costly but needed fix. Was 1050 to get that done


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Holtzy said:


> Basically said my bcm wasn’t ending a signal to anything and had to be replaced he replaced my bcm and reprogrammed all my computers was a costly but needed fix. Was 1050 to get that done


Ouch! I asked as it could have been just corrosion on the pins. That is usually something most of us could check and possibly remedy.


----------



## Holtzy (Nov 29, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Ouch! I asked as it could have been just corrosion on the pins. That is usually something most of us could check and possibly remedy.


Nope definitely not corrosion I checked for that myself I also used a Maxsys scanner and nothing was getting power


----------



## Angela Duffy (Sep 22, 2021)

The key being stuck is an easy fix up under the steering wheel and ignition switch is a hole use q flat head screwdriver insert it and slightly tip it towards you you will feel the resistance when you have it in the right spot and push gently your key will release and turn that click and come out of the ignition switch.


----------

